# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > مباحث عمومی کار با سخت افزارها، سنسورها و لوازم جانبی >  اثر انگشت

## SamaPic

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزيز.
من مي خواستم وسيله اي پيدا كنم تا بوسيله ي آن بتوان اثر انگشت را شناخت(اسكن يا بقولي خواند) .
با حجم بسيار كم و دقت قابل قبول.
باتشكر فراوان.

----------


## skflower

دوست عزیز؛ شما میتونید از سنسور Finger Print استفاده کنید و این دستگاه رو بسازید. آخه دستگاهی که شما میخواید بصورت آماده وجود نداره. اگه راهنمایی بیشتر خواستید، در خدمتم.

----------


## skflower

راستی این سنسور رو به همراه کاتالوگش میتونید تو این فروشگاه پیدا کنید و کاتالوگش رو دانلود کنید.
http://www.roboeq.com

----------


## hh_amiri2004

سلام
من دانشجوی مهندسی کامپیوترم و مثل اکثر کامپیوتری ها آشنایی چندانی با میکروپروسسور و برنامه نویسی اون ندارم (در حد مفاهیم و تئوری بلدم)
یه پروژه ی نسبتا سخت (البته برای من) باید انجام بدم و نیاز به کمک فوری در این زمینه دارم.
به طور کلی اگه بخوام بگم ، در این پروژه ، باید با استفاده از يك ميكروكنترلر avr، يك قفل امنيتي طراحی کنیم که با دريافت اثر انگشت افراد، قفل را فقط براي افراد مجاز باز مي كنه.
از سنسور sm-621 و میکروکنترلر avr ، یه LCD  و یه کیبورد باید استفاده کنیم.
مشکل اساسی من اینه که نمی دونم از کجا شروع کنم ، هم چنین کار با code vision رو هم خیلی بلد نیستم.

خوشحال میشم یه کم در این مورد کمکم کنید و بگید از کجا شروع کنم.

ممنون

----------


## farzadsw

من به شما توصیه میکنم ، اول یه پروگرمر تهیه کنید(بخرید یا بسازید) .بعد هر کدوم از این کار ها رو تیکه تیکه انجام بدید و بعدش پروژه رو کامل کنید.
یعنی اول یه lcd رو به تنهایی راه بندازید ، بعد یه کیبورد(4در4) و .... . تاپیک avr رو هم یه نگاه بندازید برای شروع خوبه ، ادامه بحث هم تو اونجا باشه بهتره.

----------


## skflower

hh_amiri2004 عزیز. شما یه کتاب آموزش avr تهیه کنید. از ساخت پروگرامر تا راه اندازی lcd و کیبورد همه چیزو گفته. میمونه سنسور اثر انگشت که اونم با datasheet ش میشه راش انداخت.
من کتاب مهندس امیر ره افروز انتشارات نص رو پیشنهاد میکنم.
اگه سوالی بود در خدمتم.

----------


## Royce_Da

دوست من نمونه های این دستگاه تو ایرانشهر پوره

----------


## farzadsw

> دوست من نمونه های این دستگاه تو ایرانشهر پوره


اگه ایشون قصد تولید و فروش رو داشتن ، اون موقع حق با شما بود ولی فکرکنم پروژه برای دانشگاه باشه . اونم شبیه سازیش.

----------


## kiosksoft

دوست عزیز

در ایران دانش فنی ساخت دستگاه تشخیص اثر انگشت وجود نداره , همه از سنسورهای آماده استفاده میکنند و فقط drive میکنند . بعضی سنسورها از dll و بعضی ها از command reference های ارائه شده توسط سازندگان استفاده میکنند. براحتی با یک میکرو میشه یک سنسور رو راه اندازی کرد.

این هم اطلاعات بیشتر در مورد سنسورها 
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=164256

----------


## amirshayan

> دوست عزیز
> 
> در ایران دانش فنی ساخت دستگاه تشخیص اثر انگشت وجود نداره , همه از سنسورهای آماده استفاده میکنند و فقط drive میکنند . بعضی سنسورها از dll و بعضی ها از command reference های ارائه شده توسط سازندگان استفاده میکنند. براحتی با یک میکرو میشه یک سنسور رو راه اندازی کرد.
> 
> این هم اطلاعات بیشتر در مورد سنسورها 
> https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=164256


 


با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید

من دانشجوی الکترونیک هستم و میخواهم برای پروژه روی finger print کار کنم

برای این منظور به اطلاعات و راهنمایی شما نیازمندم 
در صورت امکان شماره ای برای تماس به من بدهید و اگر برایتان مقدور نیست از طریق همین سایت مزاحمتان شوم

بی نهایت از شما سپاس گزارم

----------


## kiosksoft

> در صورت امکان شماره ای برای تماس به من بدهید و اگر برایتان مقدور نیست از طریق همین سایت مزاحمتان شوم


دوست عزیز

در همین تاپیک میتونید سوالات تون رو مطرح کنید , تا اگر من نتوستم جواب بدم بقیه بتونن کمک کنن . ایمیل من رو هم که میتونید از همین سایت بردارید. قبل از هر کاری تاپیکی که در پست 10 معرفی کردم رو مطالعه کنید

----------


## pashe007

سلام .
من با سنسور sm621  کار کردم . سنسور خوبی هست و تا 1500 تا انگشت رو میتونه تو حافظه خودش ثبت کنه . من سنسور رو با mega128  و pc راه انداختم . اگه مایل بودی بگو هم شماتیک و هم سورس کدهای برنامه رو واست بزارم . :لبخند:

----------


## reza13880

_نقل قول: اثر انگشت_
_سلام .
من با سنسور sm621 کار کردم . سنسور خوبی هست و تا 1500 تا انگشت رو میتونه تو حافظه خودش ثبت کنه . من سنسور رو با mega128 و pc راه انداختم . اگه مایل بودی بگو هم شماتیک و هم سورس کدهای برنامه رو واست بزارم ._


با سلام

اگه لطف کنید و برام بفرستید ممنون می شم با تشکر .

----------


## singel

سلام لطفا اگر کسی در مورد قیمت این سنسور اطلاع داره ما رو هم بی خبر نذاره

----------


## electrocomp

> دوست عزیز
> 
> در ایران دانش فنی ساخت دستگاه تشخیص اثر انگشت وجود نداره , همه از سنسورهای آماده استفاده میکنند و فقط drive میکنند . بعضی سنسورها از dll و بعضی ها از command reference های ارائه شده توسط سازندگان استفاده میکنند. براحتی با یک میکرو میشه یک سنسور رو راه اندازی کرد.
> 
> این هم اطلاعات بیشتر در مورد سنسورها 
> https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=164256


دانش فنیش هست. یه سری بزنید به این آدرس: www.behinco.com

----------


## kiosksoft

> دانش فنیش هست. یه سری بزنید به این آدرس: www.behinco.com


 
دوست عزیز

دانش فنی دستگاه LiveScan  رو فعلا فقط دو کشور روسیه و فرانسه در اختیار دارند، دانش فنی آن در این کشورها وجود دارد و بقیه کشور ها از استفاده میکنند و یا توسعه میدهند.

از یکی دو سال پیش فرانسه، ایران را بعلت استفاده از این دستگاه برای انگشت نگاری عده ای آمریکایی ، در یکی از بنادر جنوب، تحریم کرد!

الان شرکت هایی که خدمات LiveScan را در ایران ارائه میدهند کلیه ماژول ها را از روسیه خریداری کرده و با از DLL های نرمافزاری فقط توسعه میدهند! ( قسمت های جعبه ای آن هم تو ایران ساخته میشه!!)


اما در مورد شناسایی افراد از طریق قرنیه چشم ،  کلیه دوربین ها و تجهیزات سخت افزاری ، از کشورهای خارجی وارد میشود ، هیچکدام از این تجهیزات در ایران ساخته نمیشود ، بلکه فقط با استفاده از امکانات نرم افزاری توسعه داده میشوند . (نرم افزار شناسایی فرد از طریق قرنیه چشم با دلفی نوشته شده است)

----------


## mail.mohamad

> سلام .
> من با سنسور sm621  کار کردم . سنسور خوبی هست و تا 1500 تا انگشت رو میتونه تو حافظه خودش ثبت کنه . من سنسور رو با mega128  و pc راه انداختم . اگه مایل بودی بگو هم شماتیک و هم سورس کدهای برنامه رو واست بزارم .


سلام
منم تو ارتباط با سنسور sm621 مشکل دارم
لطف ميکنيد راهنماييم کنيد؟

----------


## mr13668248

کسی نمونه کد اثرانگشت توی دلفی را داره هماره با کامپوننت

----------

